# Diesel Questions



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I bought a 2011 F350 with the 6.7 last week. Dealer said it has been deleted and it has a Mini Maxx tuner added.
What exactly is the tuner doing to the truck?
Does this mean I will not need to fill the DPF again?
How can I tell if this truck has been deleted (as dealer claimed)?
Dealer also claims this truck has Bully Dog tuner but display on computer face says Mini Maxx??
How can I find out what has been done to this truck before I bought it?

Thanks for your help 2cool!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Mini Max can be running a couple different ways...
One with dpf on.
Two with dpf off.

Check for a big round in your exhaust. If your pipes stay the same size it's been deleted. 

If you have it deleted you don't need to refill the def fluid.

You can only run one tune. Most likely it's the Mini Max. Go to the Menu and look for your vin and version number of the tune.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Is it crazy fast too?!?!

If so, it's deletd.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

ReelWork said:


> Is it crazy fast too?!?!
> 
> If so, it's deletd.


The dealership said it had been deleted and I am floored by how much power it has, so I assume it has been deleted. 
This makes me wonder if I am carrying around 5 gallons of DPF fluid?

Do you diesel guys know of an honest Houston area shop I can work with if I need service on this truck? I live in Richmond.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

If you bought it this way from a dealership, then I would just take it there.

Also, make sure you back the power to Tow or Stock when towing.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Powerstroke Magic. 290 and Fairbanks area. I wouldn't let the dealership touch the truck if it's tuned. However I would try to get them to give you the same factory warranty in writing with the current modifications.

x2 on changing tunes when towing.


----------



## mnicholas87 (Jan 9, 2013)

If its deleted add some type of muffler to keep back pressure on the turbo... seen a few around 60k miles blow turbos from it.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

If your tuner display is a minimax then it is a H&S http://www.hsperformance.com/

If you step on the gas and it rolls coal then you are deleted or at least your DEF system. When you take it to a shop ask if your EGR is still intact.

PSE over by the horse track is very good. I believe his name is Adrian. He has done some work for me on my 6.4. He also has the capability to do cab off procedures.

http://www.psehouston.com/


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I hate being old and ignorant and uninformed, but I have a 7.3 Powerstroke, and I don't have a clue *** ya'll are talking about.

Tinman


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

If the dealer told you it has a tuner and I assume DEF and DPF delete I would take it back to them. There is no warranty on it now. The Ford dealer can tell if you have ran a tuner on it. I traded in a 2008 Duramax last November and had to sign a statement that I never ran a tuner or modified the emissions system. This was Mcree Ford in Dickenson.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah not sure I'd buy a used truck that has a programmer. Brand new with no warranty...


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

tinman said:


> I hate being old and ignorant and uninformed, but I have a 7.3 Powerstroke, and I don't have a clue *** ya'll are talking about.
> 
> Tinman


Consider yourself lucky with your 7.3 Powerstroke! I had that Diesel in a 2001 Cab & Chassie with a flat bed. That 7.3 would pull, tow and haul with no mods!
The truck I just bought (2011) has a computer programmer and the exhaust has been modified to get rid of the emissions that choke newer diesels.

I am trying to learn more about new diesels after buying one...I probably should have done more research before the buy on this one since it has a few miles on it and aftermarket parts.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

if you already bought it then just set your defuels in your mini max. itll help you from blowing your engine. 

make sure you drain ypur water fuel separator once a month and change out filter 10-15k miles. 

those are the main things to address imo. happy motoring.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

OP......we might be able to trade my stock parts for your after market parts! I won't even charge ya :dance:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

MapMaster said:


> I bought a 2011 F350 with the 6.7 last week. Dealer said it has been deleted and it has a Mini Maxx tuner added.
> What exactly is the tuner doing to the truck?
> Does this mean I will not need to fill the DPF again?
> How can I tell if this truck has been deleted (as dealer claimed)?
> ...


I would take it over to All Out Offroad and have them go over the tuning with you. They can tell you right then whether the DPF has been deleted or you can just look underneath. If the large canister near the exhaust is missing then it is deleted. If it has the dpf delete then no, you do not need to put def fluid in it.

Bully dog tuning is very similar in parameters to mini maxx as far as platform goes.

If you need more info PM me your number and I can explain everything to you.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Dealers cant do anything without running computer diagnostics and it they flash your truck with that tune installed, you will lose it. Then, you are screwed, the truck will be in limp mode very quickly. 
I am not even sure that The programer is being supported anymore?

Take it to someone that understands a deleted truck. If it is running good, don't mess with it.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm very surprised that a dealer is selling a truck that they know has the emmissions deleted. I know a guy that was going to trade his 2011 in and the dealership would not take it, told him to put everything back on.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

It is against federal law for them to sell a vehicle with any emissions controls removed or modified. I can't believe they knowingly did that. Good deal for you now. Take the cat off too if it is still on.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I would take it over to All Out Offroad and have them go over the tuning with you. They can tell you right then whether the DPF has been deleted or you can just look underneath. If the large canister near the exhaust is missing then it is deleted. If it has the dpf delete then no, you do not need to put def fluid in it.
> 
> Bully dog tuning is very similar in parameters to mini maxx as far as platform goes.
> 
> If you need more info PM me your number and I can explain everything to you.


I took your advice and went to All Out Offroad in Richmond today. The guy couldn't tell me anything about the mini maxx because they can't install them any more and it had been a while since he had worked with one. He directed me to their website... He did crawl under my truck and showed me that it is deleted and I am running a straight pipe with the stock tailpipe. I asked him about back pressure needed and he said it shuld be OK if I keep it on the lower settings.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

rc10j1 said:


> It is against federal law for them to sell a vehicle with any emissions controls removed or modified. I can't believe they knowingly did that. Good deal for you now. Take the cat off too if it is still on.


I heard the same thing about selling/trading modified trucks but a Major Ford Dealership in Houston made this deal. 
What benefit do I get by removing the cat? 
I am getting 16mpg in town and 18+ on the hiway with no load. So far I am very happy with the power and mpg. I can't even feel my 20' Bay boat on a tandem trailer behind me.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

tinman said:


> I hate being old and ignorant and uninformed, but I have a 7.3 Powerstroke, and I don't have a clue *** ya'll are talking about.
> 
> Tinman


I am 54 & feel fortunate to own an exquisite 99 F250 7.3 with ZERO emissions controls.

I think it's better to be out of the subject matter loop of this discussion topic. Less headaches for you & me for sure.

I have 260,000 on mine and the worst major breakdown I have suffered is when my fuel pickup foot fell off leaving me on the side of the road with a quarter of a tank.


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Contact Dorian at Power Stroke Enginuities. By far the most knowledgeable and best priced for Ford diesel service and repair. He's out by the Sam Houston Racetrack


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Dorian seems like good people. Spoke with him Thursday about some options for my 6.7 as far as exhaust, deletes, plates, muffler etc (already have the H&S with unlock). He was very good to talk to and understood where I was coming from. Good to speak with mechanics that are not only good at what they do but can listen/communicate with you while not treating you like an immature 18 y/o (or acting like one for that matter) who wants to roll coal. 

Look forward to seeing what he pieces together for me.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like the dealer messed up and you won. I am running a H&S black max (screen is a little bigger than mini max that's all) with no problems on my 6.4. Phillip with powerstroke magic by the race track will be able to tell you all you need to know. There is also a forum for 6.7 fords with tuners, I can't think of it right now, but they will have all the info you need. I read for months before I got mine.


----------

